# Trivia 2/25



## luckytrim (Feb 25, 2019)

trivia 2/25
DID YOU KNOW...
A baby has around 30,000 taste buds. They are not just on the  tongue but
also on the sides, back, and roof of the mouth. Adults have  about 10,000.

1. We all know that George Washington was the first POTUS, but  do you know
what year he took office ?
2. "Enuresis" is a fancy word for what embarrassing  problem?
3. "Do Not Go Gentle into That Good Night," was written by  whom ?
4. Which Teletubby is colored purple?
5. Do you recall the Raider Quarterback who was also the  team's
placekicker ?
6. How many of the Ten Plagues of Egypt can you name  ?
Name seven for credit...
7. What is five to the third power ?
8. One mile equals how many kilometers ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Captain Marvel’s catch-word, “SHAZAM”, represents the names of  historical
and mythical figures who gave powers to  Billy  Batson..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. 1789
2. Bedwetting
3. Dylan Thomas
4. Tinky Winky
5. George Blanda
6. blood, frogs, vermin, beasts, cattle disease, boils, hail,  locusts,
darkness, slaying of the firstborn
7. - 125
8. - 1.6

TRUTH !!
Solomon, Hercules, Atlas, Zeus, Achilles and Mercury.


----------

